# Betrayer and Angel Exterminatus price?



## Garrak (Jun 18, 2012)

I was looking on bookdepository for these two books and what I saw is weird(looking at the price and when it comes out):

http://www.bookdepository.com/search?searchTerm=angel+exterminatus&search=Find+book

http://www.bookdepository.com/search?searchTerm=Betrayer+(Horus+Heresy)&search=Find+book



Did they muck up and forgot to say that those versions coming out soon are hardcover?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Hardcover HH titles are only available from BlackLibrary.com. The more expensive one of those two is the trade paperback, whilst the cheaper one is the regular paperback.


----------



## Garrak (Jun 18, 2012)

Aha. So what's so different about the trade paperback from the regular one? Quality?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Trade paperback is the same size as the Space Marine Battles novels, so you're basically getting a bigger book that isn't quite hardback.


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Trade paperback is the same size as the Space Marine Battles novels, so you're basically getting a bigger book that isn't quite hardback.


Yep. Tend to be of a vaguely better quality too. Less spine-creasing, generally more satisfactory product. (I 'understand' [heard from a guy down the pub/bookshop] that trade paperback is more popular with 'the book-buying' people than the mass-market paperback. MMPB, apparently, loses out to ebooks, if people have the choice.)

But yes, the description's pretty close to spot-on for how it looks to be going. HB then TP then MMPB. 3 months then 6 months, for the gaps.


----------



## Garrak (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the answers. I will be getting these two books.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I _hate_ the way they've suddenly developed a hard-on for paperbacks halfway through the series - more than double the price for something that doesn't even fit next to the existing books, it's arse. And now we have to wait an eternity for the proper bloody paperback to come out - this is really crappy, a very poor development indeed for the series as a whole.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Svartmetall said:


> I _hate_ the way they've suddenly developed a hard-on for paperbacks halfway through the series - more than double the price for something that doesn't even fit next to the existing books, it's arse. And now we have to wait an eternity for the proper bloody paperback to come out - this is really crappy, a very poor development indeed for the series as a whole.


I completely agree, I want to continue my collection in the same paperback version. I accept that I have to wait 3 three months after the hardbacks release but another three months on top of that for a MMPB release???

That takes the piss quite frankly. 

Black Library there is no need of this, sort it out !


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Depends if your into Harback books or not? I for one am. So I'm loving it. I don't mind spending $1000+ converting to Hardback.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Paceyjg said:


> I completely agree, I want to continue my collection in the same paperback version. I accept that I have to wait 3 three months after the hardbacks release but another three months on top of that for a MMPB release???


Its more than that. 3 months for trade paper back then 6 months after that the mass market paperback is out. 

This has obviously pissed a lot of people off and understandably so. Hardbacks are fine, but the mass market paperback should have come out at the same time or a couple of months later. This whole "the Hardbacks have come out early and the time table has not changed" is just a load of crap and sounds disingenuous to me.


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

I hate Black Library and what they've done to the series. Its become less and less likable except to certain people. This book thing is really stupid, and I've found myself being pushed away from the forums because I can't talk about serious fluff without being charged 30 bucks a pop. 

I hope I can come on to the forums though, because I've been pushed away from one direction of GW and going to another. I'm starting new armies, so I hope to discuss about that. But this crap with 30 dollar books and Ebooks that are actually more expensive than the paperback is retarded. I can't believe people want to pay for this, unless they are using their parent's credit cards.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

^ Or we have our own money to blow because we work damn hard for it?


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Brother Subtle said:


> ^ Or we have our own money to blow because we work damn hard for it?


Written for truth. 

Though I would like some more money for my hard working... abilities!

It's good BL are staggering the release of their collectors editions, otherwise I'd have to commit my own (smaller scale) heresy.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

^ I just got a prepaid MasterCard for Xmas with $120 preloaded on it. I figure that's good for a $70 limited novella and a heresy hardback. Should take a little pressure off.


----------

